# Bell Super 2R MIPS review



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Has to be the most uncomfortable, poorly fitting helmets, I have ever tried.

I tried the Super 2, and felt the same about it.

I tried the Enduro versions, too, just in the off chance it might feel differently, and no.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Care to elaborate? I tried on the Super 2 and the medium fit me very well, although the shape of the helmet feels very round or wide instead of more oval and streamlined like a TLD A1. I only tried it on in the store though.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I suspect that the fit of anything can be good or bad based on the individuals. I have looked extensively at these and absolutely loved the fit. I currently have a POC Race and I thought it was a perfect fit, but the Bell fits even better.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, if all you're doing is complaining about the fit, go whine elsewhere.

Yes, this helmet fits pretty narrow. I have a Super 2 MIPS in size Large. The 2R is the same helmet, but with the accessory chinbar included, so I don't know why you'd expect it to fit differently. It only just fits me, but it is comfortable. Less so in winter with a Buff underneath for wind blocking, but not terrible.

I actually like the secure fit. Every other helmet I've owned has flopped around on my head after adjusting the retention system. I feel the MIPS doing its job, but the helmet doesn't feel floppy to me. This should be a huge improvement when I attach a light or camera to the included mount.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You nailed it Nate...it's the secure fit that I prefer.


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

I am a happy Bell Super user in a size large. The Super 2 and 2R are painful with the new rubber pads. The Super 2R MIPS doesn't even make it on to my head. Bummer.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> Care to elaborate? I tried on the Super 2 and the medium fit me very well, although the shape of the helmet feels very round or wide instead of more oval and streamlined like a TLD A1. I only tried it on in the store though.


Basically the Super 2 non-MIPS felt like the area around the sides of my head above the ear-line were too wide, almost bulbous, if you will. The back didn't cinch down all that well either. Overall there was "play" in the helmet, the way it say, and fit, let alone not being very comfortable.

The Super 2R MIPS, was tighter in some areas namely above the ear line, which is reassuring, but loose around the back of the head, particularly were it should have cinched down. Again, comfort-level was not the best.

Now, the face guard felt right, firm and tight, as it should. Overall not a comfortable helmet, doesn't fit well. In fact most people that have tried the Super 2 feel that way, as a whole.

If the fit was there, the comfort issue can be downplayed, and overlooked, but it wasn't.

I have a Met Parabellum with the same cinch system in the back that the Super 2 has, and it doesn't feel weird, obstruct, anything, etc. I love the damn thing.

Overall, the Super 2/2R MIPS & non-MIPS look cool, and I know Bell makes good helmets, but you have to have a head that fits it, and most people are finding it doesn't fit well, and is uncomfortable.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Elbastardo said:


> Overall, the Super 2/2R MIPS & non-MIPS look cool, and I know Bell makes good helmets, but you have to have a head that fits it, and most people are finding it doesn't fit well, and is uncomfortable.


Actually if you read the tread on it I'd say for this site its about a 60 fits 40 doesn't.

And honestly, helmets are such a personal thing when it comes to fit, why bother starting a post just to whine about it.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> Actually if you read the tread on it I'd say for this site its about a 60 fits 40 doesn't.
> 
> And honestly, helmets are such a personal thing when it comes to fit, why bother starting a post just to whine about it.


Uh who said I was whining? I was simply stating fact, not its unfair that it fits so badly, I can't believe this or that, etc.

Sharing my thoughts on the matter, that is what public forum is for, no? Oh wait, maybe not in your world, where people can only have the same opinion as you, right? If they don't, that's whining.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Elbastardo said:


> Uh who said I was whining? I was simply stating fact, not its unfair that it fits so badly, I can't believe this or that, etc.
> 
> Sharing my thoughts on the matter, that is what public forum is for, no? Oh wait, maybe not in your world, where people can only have the same opinion as you, right? If they don't, that's whining.


You can honestly read your OP and consider that a review? LOL No one has to have the same opinion as I do, but your post was just a whine not a review.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Elbastardo said:


> Basically the Super 2 non-MIPS felt like the area around the sides of my head above the ear-line were too wide, almost bulbous, if you will. The back didn't cinch down all that well either. Overall there was "play" in the helmet, the way it say, and fit, let alone not being very comfortable.
> 
> The Super 2R MIPS, was tighter in some areas namely above the ear line, which is reassuring, but loose around the back of the head, particularly were it should have cinched down. Again, comfort-level was not the best.
> 
> ...


That's good info. I only tried it in the store and I get you on the 'bulbous' feel about the ears. I didn't notice it being loose in the back, but then again I wasn't paying that close of attention at the time.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> You can honestly read your OP and consider that a review? LOL


This! Sure, you do have reason to not like the fit of the helmet, but because a helmet doesn't fit you doesn't make it a bad helmet. Hell, with the shape of my melon I have a pretty tough time finding something that fits comfortably. Does that mean that the helmets that don't fit me are terrible? Nope.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

owensjs said:


> This! Sure, you do have reason to not like the fit of the helmet, but because a helmet doesn't fit you doesn't make it a bad helmet. Hell, with the shape of my melon I have a pretty tough time finding something that fits comfortably. Does that mean that the helmets that don't fit me are terrible? Nope.


No doubt. I was riding with a friend this morning who has a Super, and it's way too wide for his head. He'd be a great candidate for the Super 2 with its narrower fit. I fit fairly large sizes, but I have a slightly less narrow head. I fit a pretty wide variety of helmets, but there are a few that put pressure on weird spots on my head, because I have a rather sharp transition from the sides of my head to the top. Those helmets weren't bad helmets. They just didn't fit me.


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

While I do agree the OP may not be a review per-say, I do think getting a variety of input on the fit of something like this is useful - I live in a rural area, so this helmet wasn't available early on to try on, and instead of blindly ordering it (which I had initially planned, assuming it would fit the same as my Super) I saw a post in these forums saying it did not fit the same as the original Super, so I held off. Sure enough, when I did find a place carrying it, I tried it on, and it didn't fit. So for me, the discussion of fit was useful.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

GeorgeWHayduke said:


> While I do agree the OP may not be a review per-say, I do think getting a variety of input on the fit of something like this is useful - I live in a rural area, so this helmet wasn't available early on to try on, and instead of blindly ordering it (which I had initially planned, assuming it would fit the same as my Super) I saw a post in these forums saying it did not fit the same as the original Super, so I held off. Sure enough, when I did find a place carrying it, I tried it on, and it didn't fit. So for me, the discussion of fit was useful.


If the OP had said more about helmets that did fit or the shape of his head, then he wouldn't be getting the crap his is, because then it would have been a useful post. As it was, it was just a childish whine.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> If the OP had said more about helmets that did fit or the shape of his head, then he wouldn't be getting the crap his is, because then it would have been a useful post. As it was, it was just a childish whine.


I would agree with this. Should have posted more details as I did afterward.

Pardon me for that.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought my Super 2R MIPS one month ago. Felt quite uncomfortable at first. Same feelings as other users posted. A kind of pressure above my ears. So, I decided to remove the the rubber pads. I first removed the yellow MIPS cage and then easily took off the pads (glued). A bit scared because the helmet was brand new, but after this action the helmet fits perfectly. I have a size Small and always wore this size for helmets. Very happy about 2R because it is a cool helmet and fits ok now, but Bell must have done something wrong with this project; too many customers are reporting problems about the fit. My 2 cents. Ciao, Max


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Elbastardo said:


> Basically the Super 2 non-MIPS felt like the area around the sides of my head above the ear-line were too wide, almost bulbous, if you will. The back didn't cinch down all that well either. Overall there was "play" in the helmet, the way it say, and fit, let alone not being very comfortable.
> 
> The Super 2R MIPS, was tighter in some areas namely above the ear line, which is reassuring, but loose around the back of the head, particularly were it should have cinched down. Again, comfort-level was not the best.
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing some fit issues with the Super 2r MIPS. I was in a medium Fox Flux, which has always fit really well, and I tried a regular super in medium and it was just short of painful from the moment I put it on.

So based on that I experience I ordered the Super 2r MIPS in a large, and it fit quite well before my initial ride, despite having to crank the straps way down and the fit dial all the way. But I was surprised to find halfway through my ride that suddenly the helmet fit was just sloppy. When testing fit, pushing the helmet gently side to side should result in the helmet rotating VERY slightly before your head starts rotating. Which my Super 2r did initially, but now it just feels crazy loose. I'm assuming it has to do with the pads compressing. But THAT much?

Anyways, I've now ordered a medium to see if feels comfortable after wearing it around the house for a couple hours.

I've got a question regarding MIPS and it's effect on sizing if anyone's inclined to weigh in. Would the addition of MIPS to a helmet make it appear to fit more snugly than it actually will after some use? I have to believe it has some impact of fit given its design. It's not like it's perfectly flush with the foam and a micron thin. It's definitely taking up some space in there.

Anyways... It's SO expensive I wish that somewhere in the reviews out there a pro would have weighed in on strange fit issues BEFORE I bought it.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I had fit problems too with the 2R Mips. My Son and I both basically have the same head. We fit Bell Supers in size large like they were made for us. I'm on my third one and he's on his second. I bought him the 2R MIPS figuring the fit would be comparable. Its not, its not even close. The the helmet hits hard at about 10 and 2 above the ears with some serious pressure points, and gaps off the top of our heads about 1/2 an inch. Its high enough off that chin guard is not at chin height. Looks like it will be going back.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I tried on the Mips version of the Super 2 at my lbs and maybe I needed to try a bigger size but it felt like it sat high in my head, like I didn't have enough coverage to the back of the head. The retention band felt like it was in place but the helmet just felt high in the head for some reason. The more surprising thing for me was actually seeing what Mips is and what it looks like. I was expecting some kind of cushioning layer and I was surprised to see that it's just a plastic layer.


----------



## rabitec (Feb 26, 2015)

Metamorphic said:


> ... I bought him the 2R MIPS figuring the fit would be comparable. Its not, its not even close. The the helmet hits hard at about 10 and 2 above the ears with some serious pressure points, and gaps off the top of our heads about 1/2 an inch. Its high enough off that chin guard is not at chin height...


Very same issue here!

Has anyone compared the 2R vs 2R MIPS and found any difference?
Massi and others: do the rubber pads above the ears exist on the MIPS version only or both? They seem to be generating most of the pressure I am feeling 

Thanks!
Pietro


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

rabitec said:


> Very same issue here!
> 
> Has anyone compared the 2R vs 2R MIPS and found any difference?
> Massi and others: do the rubber pads above the ears exist on the MIPS version only or both? They seem to be generating most of the pressure I am feeling
> ...


Hi Pietro,
If you follow other threads that report about 2R you will read that the rubber pads exist on the standard version too. I have never tried the standard version and can't compare with the MIPS I own. Sure you can do one thing: be brave and take the rubber pads off! 
The pads are glued but you can take them off easily just using your fingers. If you do not like the fit, put them on again; the glue will still be working. Report about the fit then.

Ciao,
Max


----------



## GrapeSmuggler (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got a MIPS Super 2R. I was previously using a Giro Xar. 

The fit does feel a bit funny, but you've got to expect that any time you are switching products. Things are going to feel different. For me, the helmet isn't uncomfortable enough for me to swap it out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FWIW, the breakaway feature of that camera mount works pretty well. It doesn't take a whole lot of force to make it happen. I was doing a snow ride today in some pretty deep stuff, so I was in granny the whole time and looking down pretty close to my wheel. I failed to see the wild grape vine that was brought down with a smallish tree, and that vine snagged the mount and popped it off. I didn't have a camera or light on there, but I did have a GoPro thumb screw attached left over from a night ride last week (I got an adapter for my light to use the mount). The mount promptly disappeared into a foot of fresh snow after it broke off. Doh! I'll be back out there in the mud when the snow melts to try to find my missing parts.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Tried the MIPS 2r today and just like the non-mips I tried a few months ago hot spots showed up within a few minutes of putting it on. That said, it was more comfortable than the non-mips version. I really wanted this helmet to work out. Very disappointing...

Gotta say I am eagerly looking forward to trying the MET Parachute. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree. Where I live the Bell 2R (or any of those other models) are not available and have not been available for a while. So I would have bought one over the Internet, so any commentary (GOOD or BAD) is appreciated. People take stuff too personal in forums. It was just his opinion, just shrug it off and don't take offense. I personally think the Mona Lisa is quite ugly but if some artsy fartsy person gets a hard on looking at it, then thats fine with me.


----------



## captjoe (Feb 10, 2015)

FYI, I wanted to try the new Bell but was unable to test fit one so I purchased the MET Parachute Full Face.I ordered it from High on Bikes and they shipped the same day. Shipping was less than 20.00 usd from UK.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

So I finally got to try out the Super 2R (I had only tried the Super 2) and I've completely changed my opinion in that it's for sure a strange fitting helmet and I can definitely see why some would refer to the fit as being pretty poor. 
It definitely feels that I'm between sizes since the Medium feels like it doesn't have enough coverage and the Large felt way too big. The shape of the helmet is odd too, without the chinbar it felt like I was wearing a spaghetti bowl on my head and it fits a lot better with chin bar since it makes the helmet feel more stable but I could definitely feel some pressure points right away in the back of my head and on my cheeks. 
I was planning on replacing my A1 with a Super 2R later in the year, but I'm going to definitely pass since at least my head shape doesn't play well with the 2R.


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

No issues on fit, I have a large super 2r MIPS. Came from tons of other helmets, eg troy l a1, giro, specialized, etc.

U really gotta try it in cause my friend hated it when he tried it. I ride a lot, for 3-4.5hr sessions and there are no pressure points or irritations, seems custom made for my head


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I just picked up a medium MIPS 2R and it's definitely a more snug fit compared the Super. Seems to fit me perfectly, only had to remove the foam pads from the cheek on the chin bar and do some cinching in the back. It's damn comfy compared to my Giro Atmos which has never felt properly fit to my head. Got it in the Infrared color which is just insanely awesome in sunlight!


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just ordered a Super 2R MIPS in large from the LBS. Tried it on and the fit was perfect instantly. Zero pressure points, snug and secure without any hit of compression. Ventalation seemed decent as well, although I haven't ridden with it yet.

I had dismissed the 2R MIPS based on price, but after trying it I purchased it for the safety/comfort. Planning on using without the visor/bar for the road, and with for mountain biking. 

I went with white for staying cool better in the summer.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Just in case someone is reading this and may forgo trying a Super due to the negative comments, I have the Super 2R. I carefully tried every single helmet I could find before buying this one. I can still return it if I wish so this is not some kind of post-purchase self-reassurance. 

I narrowed it down to this one, the TLD A1 and the IXS Trail RS. All good.

Do yourself a favour - try it. I give it a 10 on every single aspect, although I have not subjected it to brutal heat yet, so not sure about that. It could be hot (in a bad way). 

In short, this is the sickest, most comfortable helmet I have had in my life. Perhaps it could be for you as well. Give it a try. Everyone's head is shaped differently I suppose.


----------

